# Skydiving Dog?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Just wondering if this is a 'hoo boy I think it would be awesome if we took Fido skydiving' thing, or if this really has a practical, real world application? 











I know about helicopter drops and such, but I just don't see dropping a handler and dog in an area from thousands of feet up.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Where'd you find the photo? I can see the wnd on the hind end, but it could still be photoshop'ed. I'm interested to hear if anyone on this forum has knowledge or experience of such deployments...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It was posted on another board. I don't know where it came from. Photoshopping was my first thought, too, but it's difficult to tell.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to teach rapelling from a helo with a dog. They have to put me out of a airplane at gunpoint though. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

There was some show on Animal Planet a couple of days ago there is a dude in Hawaii who had a Pug he would take skydiving.

Ah... found a youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s2o9BpLTdQ


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the doggles. I wouldn't want bugs or whatever getting in my eyes! :-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had an old military dog training manual from back in the 60s FM-20 20.
It showed a pic of dog in a jump harness.
AP also had something on Sweden (?) and their Special Forces doing jumps with a Mal. That was some time ago.


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a link to K9 Storm Aerial Insertion Vest and a couple action photos

K9 Storm Aerial Insertion


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Good thing they are muzzled, if someone threw me out of a plane I would bite them too!  :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Me, too, Sara! :-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Good one Sara, I liked that,LOL LOL


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw the thing on animal planet too where they jumped with a mali. It was a young dog and going through his certification. They didn't hve a muzzle on and the dog hit the ground like nothing happened it was cool.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

they'd have to muzzle ME to get me out of a perfectly good plane


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiffany Geisen said:


> I saw the thing on animal planet too where they jumped with a mali. It was a young dog and going through his certification.


Certification for what, though? I still don't understand why this is something that would be necessary


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Certification for what, though? I still don't understand why this is something that would be necessary


If the military wants a dog behind enemy lines, dropping them in may be the only way. Not something I'd wanna do, I'd take bets on who barfed first, me or the dog. :-o


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> If the military wants a dog behind enemy lines, dropping them in may be the only way. Not something I'd wanna do, I'd take bets on who barfed first, me or the dog. :-o


 Well at least this way if you did barf you could blame it on the dog.. :-k :-D


----------

